# Can I drive on sikes bridge? Thanks



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

do the allow cars on sikes bridge?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nope. You can park at either base of the bridge but you have to walk on it.


----------



## chop-chop (Mar 20, 2009)

back in the eighties i saw a VW bug do it. He drove between the big pipe and the rail. funniest thing I saw was him trying to turn around. He didn't have a fender without a dent when he was done!


----------

